
Apple v. Samsung Evidence: 'Relative Evaluation Report on S1, iPhone' [pdf] - aaronbrethorst
http://www.scribd.com/doc/102317767/44
======
DeepDuh
Wow, I have so many questions right now

\- How did this document get leaked? First how did this get to the courtroom.
Did Samsung submit it? If yes I wonder why. It looks rather damaging to their
case.

\- How did it get leaked to the public?

\- Will it be relevant to the case? A UX comparison / evaluation and action
items based on those comparison is certainly a smart thing for a software
developer to do - however if the UI gets as a result copied 1-to-1 I would
assume that Apple has a case under US law. It would be interesting to see a
third column with the revised UI and how closely they followed the iPhone's
template afterwards.

\- Dear god is that Sammy UI bad in the right column. Is that an S1 prototype?

~~~
pohl
According to this article, Apple managed to get the article admitted as
evidence yesterday.

[http://allthingsd.com/20120807/samsungs-2010-report-on-
how-i...](http://allthingsd.com/20120807/samsungs-2010-report-on-how-its-
galaxy-would-be-better-if-it-were-more-like-the-iphone/)

